# Fertilizer prices ... Food prices ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippine fertilizer price outlook: A reality for farmers and fishers


FPA Deputy Director for Fertilizer analyzes import and dealer prices, provides proposals for importation, marketing, pricing, and other policy.




saad.da.gov.ph


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

We have a sugar cane farm and our fertilizer went from 800 pesos a sack to almost 4000 a sack. Buying 25 sacks at a time is a huge difference, we were happy to see the sugar prices go up to recover the cost. The prices are starting to come back down sugar peaked at 3690 a couple weeks ago this week it's down to 3200. During Covid the prices for sugar was 1200 we barely broke even in 2021. Fertilizer prices are also coming down as well.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The article starts by saying rising fertilizer price is caused by covid 19.

I disagree. I think high prices is caused by Russia retaliation against Russia/Ukraine war sanctions. Russian stopped exporting fertilizer. Russia is the largest fertilizer producer in the world.

This means the world has 30% less fertilizer for the world's farmers.

This means 30% less food produced in the world.

Also the Florida hurricane knocked out 50% of USA potash fertilizer production.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> This means 30% less food produced in the world.


 Yes. Except this. Harvests dont become zero by no fertilizer, it become less. How much less depend of soil type and nutrision values at start.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> The article starts by saying rising fertilizer price is caused by covid 19.
> 
> I disagree. I think high prices is caused by Russia retaliation against Russia/Ukraine war sanctions. Russian stopped exporting fertilizer. Russia is the largest fertilizer producer in the world.
> 
> ...


The fertilizer prices increased during covid well before the Ukraine / Russia conflict. Early 2020 we paid 800 per sack of fertilizer by the end of the 2020 it was 1500 per sack. Then in 2021 the prices started going crazy it went up to 3800 per sack before going down. Factories world wide stopped producing fertilizer during covid due to lockdowns and other reasons. We were paying 20,000 php every other month to almost 100,000 php. 

You can disagree if you want, I am pretty positive we purchase more fertilizer than most here with real world facts not Google facts.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The Food Crisis Of 2023 Is Going To Be Far Worse Than Most People Would Dare To Imagine


I am trying to sound the alarm about this as loudly as I can. The global food crisis just continues to intensify, and things are going to get really bad in 2023. As you will




themostimportantnews.com


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

How are groceries and basic food stuff doing there?

In the US it has definately increased. I have recently noticed this with fast food. McDonald's used to be $1 for a regular burger no cheese. Now it is $1.49. There 1$ menu has nothing on it not even a soda.

How much is a burger at McDonald's there?

Walmart is no longer all that great. Their food prices have increased the most. I am starting to see small local grocery stores have the same prices which I have never seen happen before.

Walmart is having trouble selling clothes and electronics too. Alot of clearance. People are focused on buying food.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> How are groceries and basic food stuff doing there?
> 
> In the US it has definately increased. I have recently noticed this with fast food. McDonald's used to be $1 for a regular burger no cheese. Now it is $1.49. There 1$ menu has nothing on it not even a soda.
> 
> ...


Food prices are rising the world over. Here in tbe Philippines we are seeing prices rise and portion sizes shrink.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I do not know how much to be concerned about this.
But I have seen a video clip of President Biden soon after Russia started the war. Biden said: it is real, there will be a global food shortage.

My common sense is poor countries will be affected, and not rich countries like USA and Europe.

But in the USA, I have purchased enough rice for 1 year, and am slowly stockpiling canned low salt beans. I have 3 months of beans, will aim for at least 6 months.

Rice + beans = complete protein.
Both are low cost, and can be stored for many years.

Cooking rice requires electricity or gas.

I was a cub scout - be prepared.

We expats have 2 countries we can live in.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Rice + beans = complete protein.
> Both are low cost, and can be stored for many years.


 WHITE rice? Almost no nutrision in that, just carbohydrates, beside a litle Vitamin B left after they took away most.

DRIED beans, NOT salted is much better for both heath and wallet


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Lunkan, this is emergency survival food.
And probably will last over 10 years if stored properly


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Lunkan, this is emergency survival food.
> And probably will last over 10 years if stored properly


 There are better options anyway


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

From March 2022
I did not make this up









Biden Says to Expect ‘Real’ Food Shortages Due to Ukraine War







www.bloomberg.com







https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/president-biden-warns-real-grocery-172618556.html






President Biden Warns 'Real' Grocery Shortages Are Coming




I think this one includes video of Biden



President Biden Warns 'Real' Grocery Shortages Are Coming


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the McDonald's


louiedepalma said:


> How are groceries and basic food stuff doing there?
> 
> In the US it has definately increased. I have recently noticed this with fast food. McDonald's used to be $1 for a regular burger no cheese. Now it is $1.49. There 1$ menu has nothing on it not even a soda.
> 
> ...


Louie, I'm not sure about McDonald's prices but I think the last time I ate there the cheeseburger was 69 pesos and the chicken burger was 49 pesos.

I just returned from Burger King and a Whopper meal was 240 pesos, small fries, and a small drink and just the solo or sandwich is 180 pesos.










I also was able for the first time to find sourdough boule bread at the SM Grocery store they were 50 pesos each, it's delicious they made it correctly, I couldn't believe nobody was buying it and as soon as I asked the cashier for it (4 pieces) many in the line got interested.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

U.S. has roughly 25 days of diesel supply left as winter looms


Demand for diesel fuel is soaring amid the lowest supply since 2008, which some fear will drive inflation.




americanmilitarynews.com





As of 4 days ago, the USA has 25 days of diesel fuel.

Diesel is used by farm equipment, trucks to bring food to grocery stores, and also ships and heating homes in northeast states


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> U.S. has roughly 25 days of diesel supply left as winter looms
> 
> 
> Demand for diesel fuel is soaring amid the lowest supply since 2008, which some fear will drive inflation.
> ...


Lucky you have your beans and rice ...dyb dyb dyb 
Dob dob dob!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And 25 days of diesel supply, dish washing liquid is still available for 11 months I hear.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve

Stop with trying to repeatedly insult me about washing dishes.

If the water is not safe to drink, how can it be safe to wash dishes ?
The answer is dish washing soap, to varying degrees of success, can kill germs. The pandemic has made anti bacterial hand soap and dish washing soap popular. Antibacterial written on the label.

Back to the subject.
Electricity here is mostly made by diesel fuel generators and natural gas generators. A smaller amount of electricity is made by nuclear power or from dams.

My house is all electric. No gas.

If I do not have reliable electricity, then I can't cook for very long (propane barbeque is backup), and I can't keep my house warm (it uses an electric heat pump). I wired to my Philippines USD bank account enough money to live around 6 months.

At least nobody freezes to death in Philippines.

H


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Steve
> 
> Stop with trying to repeatedly insult me about washing dishes.
> 
> ...


You've confused me, the main source of electricity in the Philippines is coal, they have no nuclear.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

"Here", I mean USA, where I currently am.
Sorry to have confused you.

I am back in USA, and prepared for a 6 month trip to Philippines if conditions become poor where I live in USA.

My last trip was 7 weeks in Philippines.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Solving PHL’s fertilizer crisis | BusinessMirror


Despite efforts of past governments to encourage farmers to consider planting other crops, most of them continue to favor rice production. Millions of Filipino planters rely on the staple for their source of income. Many of these planters are usually smallholders, who do not have the capability...




businessmirror.com.ph


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Food crisis


MY bold prediction is that by the end of this year or early next year, the country will be facing a full-blown food crisis if corresponding corrective measures are not undertaken...




www.manilatimes.net


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Solving PHL’s fertilizer crisis | BusinessMirror
> 
> 
> Despite efforts of past governments to encourage farmers to consider planting other crops, most of them continue to favor rice production. Millions of Filipino planters rely on the staple for their source of income. Many of these planters are usually smallholders, who do not have the capability...
> ...


 Well. SOME crops need less fertilizer, but most need, and most Filipinos "demand" rice. So switching to other crops wouldnt solve neither fertilizer nor food problem. 


Howard_Z said:


> Food crisis
> 
> 
> MY bold prediction is that by the end of this year or early next year, the country will be facing a full-blown food crisis if corresponding corrective measures are not undertaken...
> ...


 THATS an important part of the REASON (=Russia produce big part of fertilizer but are blocked and Ukraine export much food when war dont mess it up.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Is that because Russia is full of [email protected]?
Crop rotation with legumes gives an extra crop or two between, extra income, beans, peas etc/and puts nitrogen back into the soil thus reducing the need for fertilizers and a healthier medium.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Is that because Russia is full of [email protected]?
> Crop rotation with legumes gives an extra crop or two between, extra income, beans, peas etc/and puts nitrogen back into the soil thus reducing the need for fertilizers and a healthier medium.


  
Yes. It seem many Filipino farmers dont even know of "Third shift" farming method which is some houndred years old,
and some -who have enough land to rotate - dont use that neighter, they use an abcient method "kaigin" , which is clear and burn, grew there a few years and then leave it and burn next.

A problem though for the most poor farmers is they have so tiny land as 1 hectare or even less, so they cant let it rest, and many of them dont afford fertilizer neither, so "Harvest sharing" or loan related to have to sell the harvest to the lender. (The second is bad, the first can be some better than nothing by such financing normaly add biger harvest than they need to pay the investor.)

Then there is the problem they want to grow rice by they eat much of that themselves.
((My business partner is some different from common farmers by he has a tiny rice field and grow other things mainly.))


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rotation Lunkan for soil fertility and longevity for the land and less fertilizer from the Monsanto's and the other monopolies screwing people because they don't see the big picture.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Rotation Lunkan for soil fertility and longevity for the land and less fertilizer from the Monsanto's and the other monopolies screwing people because they don't see the big picture.


 Yes, but traditional (in western countries) 3 years rotation is one year resting/growing things as e g clover which add nutrision and plow it into the soil. Half/one hectare farmers have some problem resting any land though. And they want to grow rice


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They are also growing 3 crops a year. Rice paddy is not a lot of good for growing anything else.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Yes, but traditional (in western countries) 3 years rotation is one year resting/growing things as e g clover which add nutrision and plow it into the soil. Half/one hectare farmers have some problem resting any land though. And they want to grow rice


Permaculture is the way to go but it's easier to simply buy fertilizer and mono crop. This guy in the link was a poineer in this field.









Revolution With One Straw: How One Japanese Farmer Changed Modern Agriculture


Unconventional methods!




tinyurl.com





Crop rotation is the way to go, Legumes are nitrogen fixers and another harvestable crop, peas, beans, peanuts and the list goes on.
Agree Gary but is that from a lack of education? Correct land management and crop rotations eventually negates the need for artificial fertilizers and saves the farmer money whilst still producing different marketable crops and making more income.
My farming days are over and now simply buy what I need as a retired old [email protected] Grow what I can and desire on my small lot in a salty environment.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Rampant Food And Fuel Inflation Spells Disaster For Emerging Economies | OilPrice.com


According to the World Bank’s latest Commodity Markets Outlook report, the shrinking value of currencies in most developing countries is driving up food and fuel prices at an alarming pace




oilprice.com





I think the world bank is too optimistic about future years.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Energy crisis: Next winter will be worse than this one, oil CEOs warn


"It's the next winter I think many of us worry, in Europe, could be even more challenging," BP CEO Bernard Looney told CNBC.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The USA refining capacity is lower than before covid-19.

The USA needs more refineries.

The problem is a refinery costs billions of dollars, takes years to construct, and worse of all when completed it will never refine even 1 barrel of oil.

Biden and the democrats have repeatedly said in public that fossil fuels will be phased out in around 10 years.

So, only a fool will invest billions in a long term fossil fuel related project with Democrats in charge.

P.S. Fossil fuels are necessary to create fertilizer.
And required for other farming needs.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

IEF: EU Embargo Could Send Oil Prices “Well Above $100” | OilPrice.com


The price of Brent crude could easily break above $100 if the EU embargo on Russia knocks anywhere near 3 million bpd off the market




oilprice.com





Who is really being hurt by the western sanctions against Russia ?


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> The USA refining capacity is lower than before covid-19.
> 
> The USA needs more refineries.
> 
> ...


There have been more Republican presidents over the last 40 years than Democratic so plenty of opportunity to build a refinery if what party occupies the White House made a difference. Multinational oil companies such as Chevron, Exxon etc., prefer to build refineries in countries that have less environmental and regulatory restrictions. Even if there were more refineries located in the USA the owners would sell the product to the highest bidder worldwide. Petroleum is a world commodity.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Quezon Expat said:


> There have been more Republican presidents over the last 40 years than Democratic so plenty of opportunity to build a refinery if what party occupies the White House made a difference. Multinational oil companies such as Chevron, Exxon etc., prefer to build refineries in countries that have less environmental and regulatory restrictions. Even if there were more refineries located in the USA the owners would sell the product to the highest bidder worldwide. Petroleum is a world commodity.


RINOs that what has been hurting the GOP the Democrats vote as one but the Republicans don't and it's because of the many RINOs and Progressives in our party, the Independents might as well call themselves Democrats also because the Independent platform is similar to the Democrat platform.

The good news is that we are learning and Trump is helping to push them out of office the bad news is that it's getting late and the damage the Progressives have done will be devasting on the world economy.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting point of view/s Mark, thankfully it can only get better after the worse is over. No hurry here. Ready for the fall out long term.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Who is really being hurt by the western sanctions against Russia ?


 Havent you noticed food and fuel prices have gone up fast?  
And other energy as electricity too in Europe.
Dont know how much are left in stock elsewhere of a rare metal Russia have which solar cells need. Perhaps empty allready by electric company supplier by solar said their start is delayed rather much, unclear if it depend of shortage of equipment or if they just blame that  That make we order solar now anyway, some months earlier than we have the house to mount it at  to be sure to get any.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Havent you noticed food and fuel prices have gone up fast?
> And other energy as electricity too in Europe.
> Dont know how much are left in stock elsewhere of a rare metal Russia have which solar cells need. Perhaps empty allready by electric company supplier by solar said their start is delayed rather much, unclear if it depend of shortage of equipment or if they just blame that  That make we order solar now anyway, some months earlier than we have the house to mount it at  to be sure to get any.


Prices have gone up worldwide for many reasons. Russian oil being "somewhat" restricted, Saudi Arabia reducing their output for no good reason other than to make more money, supply chain disruptions left over from Covid, China still locking down their economy due to covid and also to remind their citizens who is in charge. In addition the major central banks of the G5 gave free money to investment banks to gamble with for years which inflated values to ridiculous levels.. Now it's time to suffer the consequences. Even if the war between Russia and Ukraine ended tomorrow inflation will continue until their is a constricting of money supply, whether by higher interest rates or a recession.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

What do you think will happen if groceries in Philippines cost 10,000 php per person every week ?

Will stores have the food selling at the higher price ?

Will stores stop selling the foods that few can afford to buy ?

Will crime surge ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> What do you think will happen if groceries in Philippines cost 10,000 php per person every week ?
> 
> Will stores have the food selling at the higher price ?
> 
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Why the Philippines Is So Vulnerable to Food Inflation


Among emerging Asian economies, it has the fewest tools to fight the global food crisis.




carnegieendowment.org






My sister sent me this article
I read it twice trying to understand it.

I do not know if this is a reliable source of information, but it is a rate discussion of the global food crises, fuel prices, and fertilizer prices afgectsvto this area of Asia.
.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

PIDS study: Food security far for now but possible







palawan-news.com





This article appears to say Philippines produces 90% of its food needs.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Why the Philippines Is So Vulnerable to Food Inflation
> 
> 
> Among emerging Asian economies, it has the fewest tools to fight the global food crisis.
> ...


 The article had table with interest change BUT thats the CENTRAL BANK, which effects mainly to BANK loans, which poor farmers normaly DONT have access to, not even access to the special loan programs to farmers and fishermen, because "out of fund" when I did send one to check if he could get - and he couldnt get ant of the two, which he qualify too...
So it would have been much more interesting if the article had compared between countries the interests poor farmers have ACCESS to... Many Filipno poor farmers borrow "5-6". Thats 480 percent per year interest!!!


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> So it would have been much more interesting if the article had compared between countries the interests poor farmers have ACCESS to... Many Filipno poor farmers borrow "5-6". Thats 480 percent per year interest!!!


Not sure where you get 480 percent per year interest. 
5-6 means you borrow 5 and pay back 6 usually over a 60 day period. 
For example I borrow 5,000php from you and then I’m expected to pay you back 100php per day for 60 days until it reaches 6,000. 
That is 120 percent per year.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Not sure where you get 480 percent per year interest.
> 5-6 means you borrow 5 and pay back 6 usually over a 60 day period.
> For example I borrow 5,000php from you and then I’m expected to pay you back 100php per day for 60 days until it reaches 6,000.
> That is 120 percent per year.


 No your example is 240 percent by they pay back every day so the amount is in average only borrowed HALF the time, which make the interest double. 
And some "5-6" are 1 months, which double the interest too compared to your 2 months example. 
= roughly 480 % yearly.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedantic rings a bell as does pain in the proverbial, some dudes need a life.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Pedantic rings a bell as does pain in the proverbial, some dudes need a life.


 If you refered to me
Pedantic is if it would have been telling the correct is 121 instead of 120 🤣
but 240/480 are huge difference from 120.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> No your example is 240 percent by they pay back every day so the amount is in average only borrowed HALF the time, which make the interest double.
> And some "5-6" are 1 months, which double the interest too compared to your 2 months example.
> = roughly 480 % yearly.


I have never met anybody who borrows 5-6 on a monthly basis. Must be a tribe thing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't waste your time mags. You will never win because the goal posts keep moving to suit an ego.

Cheers, Sreve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wait for it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If it is true the Philippines produces 90% of its food needs, then I think this is good news.

It probably will not be so difficult for the government to help its farmers get to 100% ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I have never met anybody who borrows 5-6 on a monthly basis. Must be a tribe thing.


There are two main types of 5-6, Bombay which is paid monthly and filipino 5-6, I don't know how that works, probably make it up as they go along.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> There are two main types of 5-6, Bombay which is paid monthly and filipino 5-6, I don't know how that works, probably make it up as they go along.


The 5/6 in our area is over a 60 day period. Still only 240% annually if they pay monthly. 
Most Filipinos are not disciplined enough to do small time 5/6 unlike the Indians who come daily rain or shine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay so... back to the thread:

*Fertilizer prices ... Food prices ?*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One of our local supermarkets who bag their own sugar have started bagging it as 900g and 450g. No drop in price just hope nobody notices.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> One of our local supermarkets who bag their own sugar have started bagging it as 900g and 450g. No drop in price just hope nobody notices.


Been going on in the states for many years. Less product for the same price. Used to buy coffee in 3 lb container(48 ounces), replaced with 39 ounce container. Similiar downsizing on most products. Has anyone noticed the inner cardboard roll is slightly larger than what it used to be on a roll of toilet paper while the overall size is the same - sneaky way to put less product it each item. Just another instance of 'shrinkflation'.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't see the larger Skippy peanut butter containers anymore, I knew that the larger containers looked smaller but I happen to have an older Skippy jar and it sure was much larger.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Been going on in the states for many years. Less product for the same price. Used to buy coffee in 3 lb container(48 ounces), replaced with 39 ounce container. Similiar downsizing on most products. Has anyone noticed the inner cardboard roll is slightly larger than what it used to be on a roll of toilet paper while the overall size is the same - sneaky way to put less product it each item. Just another instance of 'shrinkflation'.
> 
> Fred


The problem I had was the shelf was still marked price per kilo or 1/2 kilo but unless you looked very closely the 900g and 450g was in very small text. The casual purcher would think they were getting the full measure.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't see the larger Skippy peanut butter containers anymore, I knew that the larger containers looked smaller but I happen to have an older Skippy jar and it sure was much larger.


When I was in Makati I purchased a large Skippy crunchy peanut butter for around 450 php at Landmark (gift for a woman whose son loved crunchy PB).

I think the jar was at least 6 inches tall. Buying US brand food is expensive in Philippines. Landmark had several USA brand foods for 2x to 3x the price in the USA.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

How Europe’s Energy Crisis Could Turn Into A Food Crisis | OilPrice.com


Energy inflation is wreaking havoc on Europe’s industrial activity, but its energy crisis is now running the risk of turning into a food crisis




oilprice.com


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Prices are continuing to increase here. I don't think it is as bad in the Philippines as it is in the US.

As an example. A dozen white eggs today at Walmart is $3.48. A local guy sells eggs for 3$ per dozen that comes from his farm which is the cheapest I have seen.

I watched a video today where gio recently went with his girlfriend to the grocery store in dumaguete. I seen the price for a dozen white eggs at 98 pesos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> Prices are continuing to increase here. I don't think it is as bad in the Philippines as it is in the US.
> 
> As an example. A dozen white eggs today at Walmart is $3.48. A local guy sells eggs for 3$ per dozen that comes from his farm which is the cheapest I have seen.
> 
> I watched a video today where gio recently went with his girlfriend to the grocery store in dumaguete. I seen the price for a dozen white eggs at 98 pesos.


We were paying 8 pesos for an egg then went to 9 pesos last week. So that's 108 pesos a dozen. About $1.90. In the UK cheap supermarket eggs are about $1.72 a dozen.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, As my long departed dad always told us kids, sorry no sports car this week because we have to eat and if you don't eat, you don't [email protected] and then you die.
Historically produce never became cheaper nor ever will.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That may be the case especially here in the Philippines where gouging is a way of life. In more stable economies the price may not reduce but incomes rise give the effect of prices reducing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting theory Gary. 10 years ago an egg was 5 pesos here, now 8 to 9 pesos so a 70 to 80% increase for the simple egg in 10 years. I know the wages here never increased to cover the cost of eggs, pork, lettuce, nor in any other country. Perhaps I missed something?
I have 9 to 10 workers here that struggle and every week ask for an advance on Monday so they can eat, even the masons on 700 per day. Their going rate for a labourer is 450 per day, last week I told Ben to increase to 500 per day for the 4 labourers. These guys are very hard workers and it's not their fault that fertilizer, fuel and egg prices have risen but their daily income has not.
I know full well that wages didn't rise to meet the cost of inflation in Australia and worse so here and won't get any better.

As for fertilizer prices? Make my own compost but have to fend off the goats that love the veggie garden, fences nearly done then I can get a dog.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

So that is the reason. Wages are not rising significantly there.

Wages are rising here. Even McDonald's is paying 12$ an hour.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The Diesel Crisis Is Going Global | OilPrice.com


Diesel inventories across the globe have fallen to multi-decade lows, and as the Northern Hemisphere cold season begins, different regions in the world will contest each other for supply




oilprice.com





I continue reading bad news and bad predictions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> The Diesel Crisis Is Going Global | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> Diesel inventories across the globe have fallen to multi-decade lows, and as the Northern Hemisphere cold season begins, different regions in the world will contest each other for supply
> ...


Easily solved, stop reading.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simply keep buying and eating. I thought this was an expat site aimed at those that live here or desire to move here. Conspiracy theories have no place here, go bleat on some other site aimed at the uneducated that believe that [email protected]

Some members overthink realities but I promised our moderator that I won't point fingers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

It's no conspiracy.
It's a reputable website for energy related news.

USA is running out of diesel fuel.
And if EU implements additional oil and diesel sanctions on Russia in the coming months,the world will run out of diesel.
Its possible the world economy crashes to a halt ?
Ships use diesel (and farmers, and trucks, etc)

Will see what happens.

I read Philippines has a refinery.
Philippines also has oil wells, but needs to import much of its oil. Philippines has only a little oil reserves in the ground.
Philippines might be OK.

I think India is in a better situation, but India has no retirement visas.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The shortage of diesel has nothing to do with oil shortage, It's all down to capacity, during the pandemic diesel usage dropped through the floor so much of the refining capacity was take offline and aging plant scrapped. It takes time to ramp this all up again.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The USA will never open or build another refinery.

Biden said fossil fuels will be phased out.

No USA oil company will invest the huge amount of money to build a refinery under this threat.

The only refinery that can be built is if the US federal government pays for it.


----------



## TheBlueElixir (2 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> The USA will never open or build another refinery.
> 
> Biden said fossil fuels will be phased out.
> 
> ...


😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹
thats a really good point Howard_Z
😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹


----------



## TheBlueElixir (2 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> It's no conspiracy.


howard conspiracies can be true they said that the that they the uh was the consparcy


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asm said 


Howard_Z said:


> The USA will never open or build another refinery.
> 
> Biden said fossil fuels will be phased out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBlueElixir (2 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Asm said


thank you!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nope, not sure where my post came from as sometimes this site plays up, I spent 10 minutes typing a rebuttal to another members post then you reply, I never answered your post so take that as a glitch in the system.
Not going to bother with a response to the other member as it's always the same [email protected]

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Well. It dont need to be fossil to be used to drive diesel engines, can be vegetable oil too. Biofuel productions have driven up FOOD prices though by farmland have switched to produce crops for biofuel or food (as e g corn) is used to make biofuel, started before covid.
A transporter in USA even made a bet he didnt need to buy any diesel at all at a long transport - and wonn the dept by asking biger restaurants along the route if they liked him to empty their used oil tanks for free and they said "Yes thanks"  
(I dont know if its for vegetable oils too but some fuel can clugg the engines (if to high percentage) as e g said about wood driven engines (by gasifier) in a bit modified engines, rather simple done changes of old type normal car engines, much used in e g forest tight Sweden during WW II.)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Nope, not sure where my post came from as sometimes this site plays up, I spent 10 minutes typing a rebuttal to another members post then you reply, I never answered your post so take that as a glitch in the system.
> Not going to bother with a response to the other member as it's always the same [email protected]


 Easy solved by allways tell who the answer is to  by making a quote or start the post by telling who it is to.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Did that Lunkan but post disappeared, happens from time to time even if you go back, Most times I copy my post but today I forgot, matters little given the topic and left field answers from some members.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## La Cebra (4 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> It's no conspiracy.
> It's a reputable website for energy related news.


Ummm.... no its not.

If you look at the authors name on the article, its ZeroHedge.

From wikipedia: Zero Hedge has often been described as a source of "cutting-edge news, rumors and gossip in the financial industry"

Over time, Zero Hedge has expanded into non-financial political content, including conspiracy theories and fringe rhetoric advancing radical right, alt-right, and pro-Russia positions.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Europe Remains Russia's Biggest Diesel Buyer | OilPrice.com


Nearly half of all seaborne diesel imports to the EU and the UK came from Russia this month, a worrying sign ahead of the oil products embargo in February




oilprice.com





In a few days the EU will stop buying diesel fuel and oil from Russia.
This will raise the prices as EU purchases from other countries.

I do not know how much this will affect Philippines.
I think Philippines has oil wells and refinery, but does not produce enough, and imports..


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Netherlands to close up to 3,000 farms to comply with EU rules



USA is the largest food exporter in the world.

Netherlands is the 2nd largest food exporter in the world.

When Netherlands closes thousands of farms, Netherlands will produce less food, people in other countries will starve.









3,000 Netherlands Farmers Forced to Sell Their Farms - EU Orders


The Netherlands government will conduct a “compulsory purchase” of large nitrogen emitters as part of a voluntary, one-time offer...




www.independentsentinel.com













Dutch Government To Seize And Close 3,000 Farms To Comply With EU Environmental Rules


The Dutch government is planning to buy and close down up to 3,000 farms near environmentally sensitive areas to be in compliance with EU environmental rules.




dailycaller.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Netherlands to close up to 3,000 farms to comply with EU rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another couple of right-wing tomes, you certainly have changed your country for a red hat.
And most ships use heavy fuel oil not diesel.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Did that Lunkan but post disappeared, happens from time to time even if you go back, Most times I copy my post but today I forgot, matters little given the topic and left field answers from some members.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


When I'm using my cell phone I have issues like this, and nothing is worse than spending a long time with a rebuttal and spell check ect.. only to have it disappear it happens to me frequently so your not alone I didn't erase or modify anything.

Subject is still:

*Fertilizer prices ... Food prices ?*


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not bothering me as I and you and I would be paying the higher cost no matter country , the poor sods here are feeling the pinch. See it every day.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

12 jumbo eggs at Walmart store in Maryland, USA


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

18 extra large eggs


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow Howard, that's ridiculous, a dozen large eggs here are P 112.00 or like US 2 bucks. And that's from Robinsons supermarket.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Yes Steve,
Before covid 12 jumbo eggs were under $2.20 USD


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I sincerely hope the price rise on eggs is not across the board in the US. Here egg prices have doubled in 4 to 5 years but not tripled since Covid. Fuel prices have doubled in 4 or 5 years but the bulk of the rise with that increase was when Russia invaded Ukraine and the rest of the world felt the same cost increases but some blame the wrong people and not the reality. Still not worth owning chickens for me though.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I used to eat a skinless boneless chicken breast every night at $2 USD per pound. That was before covid. Now $3 USD per pound.

Hamburger meat is around $7 USD per pound, generally unchanged since before covid.

However there have been months when Walmart supercenter store had no eggs for months or no chicken, or no ground beef. Sometimes no cheese for months, sometimes no salad dressing. The food supply has been very unpredictable here since covid began, but I can usually substitute some other food for what is unavailable.

I think life in Philippines may be better than the USA.

For the past few months, I am trying to be vegetarian plus fish, most of the time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This evening television news says high egg prices are because of bird flu which began March 2022. 70 million birds have been killed.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> This evening television news says high egg prices are because of bird flu which began March 2022. 70 million birds have been killed.


 An other factor. Because pigfeed cost have gone up much, I suppouse chicken feed have done same.


----------

